# line size to attic fan coil



## holzwj448 (Jun 28, 2010)

I need some help with figuring out how to properly size my hydronic lines going from the basement to an attic fan coil. The connections on the fan coil are 3/4'' but i have seen 1'' run from the basement to the attic in the past. I would like to figure out if this is nessasary. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Your profile says plumber, but the question says DIY.

Try this first

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## holzwj448 (Jun 28, 2010)

*sorry you feel that way*

I have been a plumber for ten years. I dont have a lot of experience in the science of hydronics. I was just looking to make myself a better plumber. I thought that was what our trade was all about. I was looking for some help, maybe you could ask some addition questions and lead me in the right direction. just looking for a little professional courtesy. Thanks, and have a great day!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just post an intro and you will get better responses, click on the link bill posted, it's that easy.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Holzwj448 its just the way things are done here. Once you contributed to other threads the guys and gals here will be more willing to help you out.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Holzwj448 its just the way things are done here. Once you contributed to other threads the guys and gals here will be more willing to help you out.


I could not have said it any better!


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Not to Worry, you chased him to heatinghelp.com and he got his quick answer needed.


----------

